# Fake Russian Watches



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

This trip I had a bit of time to look around for watches .... my interpreter warned me that there are a lot of Chinese fakes, sure enough I found street traders selling fake Vostoks! .... Poljot I can understand .... but Vostoks?







What next fake Slava's??


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Just seen PG's thread on fake Vostoks


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Fake Sim-pobedas?? How would you know





















?

The fakes would probably keep better time




























.


----------

